
Apple removes purchased movies, offers rentals in return - murrayb
https://mobile.twitter.com/drandersgs/status/1039270646243414016
======
lsiunsuex
Yeah, but that's not really what happened. According to the letter, the
content provider removed the content, so Apple had to in turn, remove the
content.

And the counter to this is of course - if you bought it on disc, you'd still
have it - and that's 100% correct. Digital media has different licensing then
purchased physical media so digital purchases that are "streamed" must also
follow those different licensing restrictions.

Or I'm completely wrong?

